# 240sx engine swap



## fatlizzard (Nov 22, 2004)

will a "91" 240 sx enine fit in a "95" 240 sx ?
thanks


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yes. Hopefully both vehicles are OBD1. It will make for a more direct swap.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

fatlizzard said:


> will a "91" 240 sx enine fit in a "95" 240 sx ?
> thanks


Why would you wanna put a 91 240 engine (Ka24de) in a 95 240 which comes with a rwd sr20de?


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

both the 95 and 91 have the same engine no 240's came stock to the US with sr20de or det. there was the the sohc 89-90 then91-98 dohc.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Why would you wanna put a 91 240 engine (Ka24de) in a 95 240 which comes with a rwd sr20de?


lmao.. stay in the sentra section


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

haha for real


----------

